

Andrew J. McKelvey: Builder of Monster.com, Dies at 74  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/29/technology/29mckelvey.html

======
bootload
_"... Mr. McKelvey combined hard work, persistence and deft timing. He
explained his philosophy in an interview with The New York Times four years
ago. “What you do in business is, you follow your nose,” Mr. McKelvey said.
“The secret of success is being in the right place at the right time.” ..."_

Reads like a pretty interesting character and another example of a business
development type (non-technology) that was smart enough to see a business
opportunity & pursue it. The article this quote is sourced from _"The Monster
That's Feasting on Newspapers"_ , written by _"Saul Hansell"_ on March 24,
2002 ~
[http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9E01EFD61F38F...](http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9E01EFD61F38F937A15750C0A9649C8B63&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=print)

 _"... “Once he perceived its importance, he was relentless,” Mr. Eisele
recalled in an interview on Friday. “That’s why Andy McKelvey was so
successful on the Internet, even though he wasn’t a technological visionary.”
..."_

Focus.

------
cc77cc
i personally knew mckelvey, as one of his scholarship recipients, and I can
attest that he was very driven. as he told me that he did not own a computer
while he was ceo of monster, i can add that he had exceptional business
development skills and experience, especially with acquisitions.

very sad to see him go. i learned a lot from him.

------
awad
I was also a recipient of his scholarship. I learned more from Andy in the
short time I knew him than many years of schooling. He truly enjoyed his life
and lived it to it's fullest, which is a cliche to say, but think and ask
yourself if you really do the same. And, not only did he enjoy life, but he
also didn't take it too seriously either; he was the most humble man I'd ever
met. You would not and could not ever accuse the man of not being in touch
with society, it simply wasn't possible. He was a man of incredible power and
stature, and yet, could sit down and connect with ANYONE.

We should all hope to be a little bit like Andy McKelvey.

